# Vertical Router Sled



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I bought a locking miter bit without knowing how to use it. I discovered that I need a vertical router sled to cut one half of the joint. 

MLCS has the Vertex Multi-Angle Sled and Infinity has the Vertical Router Sled. Both are similar designs. I’m wondering if anyone has experience with a vertical routing sled. Are there other options?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

You can make your own sled. Been a while, but I’m pretty sure I’ve done them on a router table with a tall fence and push block.

Locking miter bit - oh the memories LOL…….I put that bit somewhere and I hope I never find it, if I do, I won’t fall for that again……..😜


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why do you think you need this sled? I use my bits without a sled and have no problems.

Gmc


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

ToolsOnaWall said:


> I bought a locking miter bit without knowing how to use it. I discovered that I need a vertical router sled to cut one half of the joint.
> 
> MLCS has the Vertex Multi-Angle Sled and Infinity has the Vertical Router Sled. Both are similar designs. I’m wondering if anyone has experience with a vertical routing sled. Are there other options?


The trick to using a locking miter bit is:
Both pieces of material must be the same thickness. One piece is run through flat on the table the other is run vertically against the fence.
You don't need a vertical router sled, just a nice, tall fence.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 ^^
and, make sure that your fence is a true 90 degrees to the table. you may need a taller auxilliary fence to support the work, if your fence is too short.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I've typically just run those along the fence and they work great.

I do have the drawer lock bit which is different than the locking miter. It exposes the endgrain on one piece but can accommodate different thickness pieces.










Note: the bit that left this joint was a little too high. That's what makes the horizontal gap in the photo


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

We just set our router table up with a fence and feather board. We had a lot of commercial buildings that wanted poles wrapped..


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I got the locking miter bit to make nicer looking corners for boxes using 3/4" stock. I also got the drawer lock bit but its requires is the same process as the locking miter bit. Trying to use the bit on the end grain of narrow stock is too dangerous without proper support, there is no fence support cross the width of the bit. 

I liked the video and I'll try the bit on a longer piece but I have no project for that application yet (but it got me thinking...). 

This is what the sleds look like:

MLCS:










Infinity:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Using the sled would be the same as making doors..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

OK, if you are using that narrow stock you will need more support! You can make a "sled/jig" or purchase one. I have the old Shop Fox jig. Amazon has them:








Shop Fox W1500 Right Angle Jig - - Amazon.com


Shop Fox W1500 Right Angle Jig - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Make one:








DIY Table Saw Tenoning Jig


Cut crisp, clean tenons quickly and safely with this helpful shop jig. Suitable for any table saw, this jig can be built out of plywood, scraps and easy-to-find hardware.




www.rockler.com


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

woodnthings said:


> OK, if you are using that narrow stock you will need more support! You can make a "sled/jig" or purchase one. I have the old Shop Fox jig. Amazon has them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks woodnthings, I have a Shop Fox fence on my table saw so I'll be checking that out. Since I have the winter to decide how to proceed I'll also look into building one.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Just make one if you dont want to buy one..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> Using the sled would be the same as making doors..


What if he's never made a door? How's it work on a door?
It needs to hold the piece vertically for the miter lock bit to work. You door sled won't do that.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

A spline is a much simpler option. Stop the groove and it will be hidden. 

IMO you’re making it more complicated and spending money you don’t need to.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> What if he's never made a door? How's it work on a door?
> It needs to hold the piece vertically for the miter lock bit to work. You door sled won't do that.


It will hold what ever I design it to hold.. I've used it for back rails for bars. 6" and 8"...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't understand how this sled can hold a piece vertically for use with the miter lock bit.
Looks to me like it's for horizontal operations only..... ?
That cutter guard needs to come off so you can use the miter bit vertically also.
This is the type of sled that he needs:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't you run both pieces one vertical and one horizontal?

Post #12.. just make if you don't want to buy..


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a Craftsman table saw tenion jig just like this. But the adjustment doesn't have enough range to reach my router bit from the miter slot. I don't know if I can modify it for my use.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I also have that tenon jig. It's as old as I am. I know what you are saying but there may be a "fix" depending on how much more reach you need.
You could make a spacer block 3/4" or so thick that would space out your mounting/clamping surface that additional thickness. Then you'd need longer bolts to use those Craftsman "C" clamps.
Or, you could make a new base with the miter bar closer to the bit. I'll look at mine to make certain I've got my facts correct, before expressing my "opinion".
Yes, it would work, maybe even better than Craftsman's base which only has about 2.5" of adjustment.
However, you're probably better off making an entirely new one with more adjustment travel, greater clamping area, larger support footprint, taller.... etc.
Some of these look pretty good;


DIY tenon jig router table - Google Search


----------

